# Fritschi Freeride



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

These bindings were featured in Ski Magazine.  The Fritschi Freeride for backcountry skiers.  I saw the Warren Miller skiers wearing these types of dual bindings. The back frees up and you can use your ski's like cross-countries.  The price of $300 at Black Diamond is reasonable because of the special nature of the binding. 







I'm not a back country guy, but I dig gadgets. 

The Black Diamond reference is:
http://www.bdel.com/gear/backcountry/freeride.php


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2005)

Those are my everyday bindings...they work just as well inbounds as out. Got mine a few years ago for about $250/pair.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 24, 2005)

$300 is the "combo" price so watch out.  i got mine earlier this year from randogear.com when they had an excellent xmas sale.  really recommend this outfit for BC gear.

it's quite a ride, i use them in bounds on powder days.  i stear clear of hard pack, bumps, and jumping in bounds though but they could likely take the abuse if i was so inclined.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i stear clear of hard pack, bumps, and jumping in bounds though but they could likely take the abuse if i was so inclined.



They take a licking and keep on ticking. I was sure I would break the plastic riser that locks the heel piece into place, but even hard runs down the Hunter bump course didn't make a dent.

Things are built like tanks.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm more worried about the toe piece than any part of the heel locking mechanism.  regardless, i am sure they can stand the abuse but with years and years and years of potential why risk it on something i can just use my beaters on.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never skied the Freerides, but I used a pair of Fritchi Diamir Titanal 2's for two seasons and had several problems with the toe piece loosening up. More than once I had to dig out the screwdriver and tighten the top screw up to keep my boot in the binding. The toe piece on the Freerides is shaped much different than the Diamirs, maybe they've improved the set up over time.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2005)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> I've never skied the Freerides, but I used a pair of Fritchi Diamir Titanal 2's for two seasons and had several problems with the toe piece loosening up. More than once I had to dig out the screwdriver and tighten the top screw up to keep my boot in the binding. The toe piece on the Freerides is shaped much different than the Diamirs, maybe they've improved the set up over time.



The Titanal 2's were lighter than the Freerides; I was leery of the toe pieces on the Freerides but have never had any problems at all, so maybe they addressed that issue. If anything, I was concerned about the release characteristics of the Freerides because I never released from them until this past weekend. Got all ginked up skiing the bump course and saw the crash coming, knew that losing a ski was going to be a good thing. The binding that needed to released perfectly! Sounds weird, but it's a great relief to know it works properly.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2005)

too well regarding release.  i actually recently increased the DIN slightly after one too many pre-leases.  don't want to crank it down too much, but i guess since it goes to 12 i got plenty of room to go!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 10, 2005)

*05/06 Freerides*

FWIW, 
I read over on tetongravity.com that nex season's will go to 14.  Sounds like both Diamir Fritschi and Naxo have made serious attempts to address the bombproofness issues.... 8)


----------

